# Kidd Hofer's P-51 taxiing at DB



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

Glad to be here! Linked to this site from Hyperscale.com. I'm an aviation artist specializing in WWII planes. Here's my latest:

What started out to be a tiny oil "sketch" as a break and as a companion to "The Debden Kidd" evolved into a bigger canvas ... now, it's back to the real "The Debden Kidd".

"Morning Mission"
Oil on linen mounted to panel
18 x 24







Wade


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

that's what I wanted to see Wade.......excellent start !

funny I didn't know hyperscale had a sublink to here, guess I need another wake up call on the kaffee


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

No active link that I know of, but today several people mentioned this site (which I had never heard of).

Glad I found it!

Wade


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

Wade a couple of notations :

Can you give us a bit of history on your latest work please ?

and also have you though about doing any Luftwaffe a/c sometime ? I know your heart has been for the 4th fg for some years as memory of dedication which is an excellent chopice. hey maybe a tribute to the 78th fg P-51 boys sometime eh ????  have a couple of vet friends I keep in contact with from that outfit


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2006)

Great stuff Wade - I looked at the thumbnails, Slipping the Bonds. I've done a lot of GA formation flying myself. When I lived in CA my flying buddies and I would do up to 5 ship formations, it was a blast! - here's a shot taken over I-15 just west of Lake Arrowhead. My wife and I are in the 150...


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 17, 2006)

Erich said:


> Can you give us a bit of history on your latest work please ?



No problem. I suppose the best thing to do is link you to the "main" painting the above piece is a "companion" to. More on the taxiing piece itself can be found on the "Morning Mission" page on my site:
http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id67.html



Erich said:


> . . . have you though about doing any Luftwaffe a/c sometime ? I know your heart has been for the 4th fg for some years as memory of dedication which is an excellent chopice. hey maybe a tribute to the 78th fg P-51 boys sometime eh ????  have a couple of vet friends I keep in contact with from that outfit



YES! I love the Luftwaffe - the FW-190 especially. I have been collecting reference material on JG.1 for a while now. Since my "real" commissions keep me pretty busy (no Luftwaffe yet), I"ll probably have to do something similar to the taxiing piece above. Wouldn't a checkered or striped cowl Butcher Bird look good at that angle?

Garry Fry (4th and 78th FG book author) is a long time friend of mine. He has been sending me copies of 78th FG P-51 mission records ... hinting, perhaps??

Wade


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice work, Wade! If you love the FW-190, you will have quite a few friends here. Welcome aboard! I have done some pencil sketching, but nothing like what you posted. Impressive.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

Wade :

Yes I am hinting strongly like maybe one of the 78th fg Me 262 jet kills in late 44 or 45 8) 

A Würger would be excellent, JG 1 or Sturm JG 3 with blue-black engine cowlings in July of 44 before they yanked off the colors and they returned to the boring two toned greys


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Wade! 8) Look forward to seeing more.


----------

